# Sure, they don’t tip but at least they’re honest about it!



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

We know there's not going to be a "maybe" but at least they were honest about not tipping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It's the thought that counts right?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am not sure what is more impressive here...the fact that the pax was honest about it or the fact that you had a 100% Acceptance Rate with Lyft.

You must really love those long road trips to pick up pax. Lyft Thanks You.


----------

